# Plants flowering too early?? Please help!!



## anarchy2465 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey I'm located in the west coast and I put out a couple plants outdoors about a month ago (end of march) when sunlight was just approaching 12 hours a day.  It's come to my attention that they are already producing thc on the leaves and in a month they've grown only 2 inches, leading me to believe that they are confused and think it's time to flower.  I'm wondering what will happen if I leave them out all the way through summer? Will they continue in the flowering stage or will they revert back to vegetative growth?


----------



## TripX (Apr 27, 2009)

Fourteen days ago I put my clones outdoors (planted) that I had picked up from an acquaintance. 

A few of them have begun to flower, a few have gone on to heaven and some look better than others.

I believe stress and a confusion of lighting, such as decreasing available light from 18-24 hours a day (most indoor, where the clones were being brought to fruition) has caused the switch to flowering as the plants go into survival mode to quickly reproduce.  

I am a confident that as the days grow longer they will switch into the vegetative state as they are still young, and your plants probably will as well.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 27, 2009)

sounds like you put 'em out too early, they will revert back to veg, then back to flower ,but it will slow the growth a bit.. next year either start them indoors and/or wait untill spring has fully 'sprung' goodluck.


----------



## TripX (Apr 27, 2009)

Does reverting to veg from flowering slow the overall growth for the remainder of the plants growth cycle, or only slow growth during the transition?


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 28, 2009)

Only  slowed for a short period of time but your plant will not reach it potential because you took it out to early, next year remember may 7th-14th is the optimal time to put your plants out unless your further south than me Im neer the finger lakes region.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

All it will do is slow while it re-vegs, then it will be fine. It will reach it full potential. People re-veg all the time with no lost of potential.l


----------



## TripX (May 12, 2009)

Update:  Plants have not yet returned to veg, even after another two weeks.

Plants have been in ground for 30 days now, and all have flipped into flowering mode.  

To supplement the issue, two weeks ago I picked up five more clones (Purple Urkel) and to my dismay they have also flipped into flowering!  

I am using Advanced Nutrients Heavy Harvest Spring, at a medium dosage (one time application, time release) and their B-52 and Sensizym products.  I have also used Plant Success, which is a pro biotic mychorrizae formula with all of the same properties as AV's Piranha but 1/5 the cost.

Growth seems stunted, some have not grown more than two inches in thirty days...are they still developing roots?  A very vigorously growing clone, strain type XXX has reached about a foot, and looking good, but it has also flipped.  All of these plants are now rapidly producing trichromes on the leaves.  Should I give these another two weeks or go for an entire new crop of clones?

Monetary loss will be insignificant in the long run if they need to be replaced, we all know what overpriced Cali weed costs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 13, 2009)

yes they will still be devopling roots ,,,idk  maybe the soil isnt to there liking,,nutes ,,ph is out :confused2: lots of diffrent reasons ,,,,post a pic up then people will know what they are looking for ,,,
also reveg can take a while check out my lucky grow in the signature it has only just started to really revert back to veg ,,,goodluck eace:


----------



## Radical Buds (May 14, 2009)

Is it possible you obtained an auto flowering plant instead of the clones you were intended to receive?
 If your plants go the way UKgirl420's has youre in for  a wonderful present later this year!


----------



## TripX (May 14, 2009)

I doubt that they are auto flowering, but I suppose that this is a possibility.  

I am going to take photos tomorrow morning and post them.  I think that my soil PH might be off, at least that is what is stunting their growth.  I did amend to about 50% with a potting soil, so hopefully when I take the test tomorrow it is within livable parameters.  

I sure hope I get surprised.  I used the same guy last year for clones started mid-June and they went NUTS.  I think I picked up eight clones from the dude, started them mid-June from tiny clones and their yield was about 2 lbs, not too bad for 2 foot plants.


----------



## tcbud (May 14, 2009)

With a plant put out that early flowering is expected.  I have gone thru this a couple times now.  Some recomend you pinch off the small flower "top" the plant of it's flowers, others recomend to let it go while it revedges.  It takes about six weeks to come back completly.  As for the lack of growth, I know my nights are getting down to upper fourties and that will slow growth.  Also as said above, the plants are developing good root systems.  The pants my husband put out last year, in March, became the tallest plants in the garden and had the best root systems.  If you are Medical MJ, maybe get rid of one and replace it with a fresh clone if you like, but if they are on 24 hour a day light schedual you may have the same problem.  I grew my seeds under 14 hours of light, because the light outside, when I put them out, would be 14 hours a day.
You are in for some weird looking leaf formations as it revedges.


----------



## TripX (May 14, 2009)

> You are in for some weird looking leaf formations as it revedges.



I am already seeing three leafs...looks weird enough to me!

This is good news I assume?


----------

